# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #10: US Based Recommended Filament Suppliers Posted

## Eddie

*Project Update #10: US Based Recommended Filament Suppliers*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

Us of course!  Please buy from one of these recommended brands ESPECIALLY if this is your first 3D printer, at least until you get the hang of it.  There are many other brands that will work just fine, these are just of a known good quality.
qu-bd.com (both Premium (ProtoParadigm brand) and Standard)
indimension3.com
ultimachine.com
matterhackers.com
taulman3d.com

----------

